# I hope Full-Contact Kickboxing makes a comeback in popularity



## Freestyler777 (Sep 20, 2007)

I really do.  Since the arrival of MMA in America, some styles have grown in popularity (Muay Thai, wrestling, BJJ) while others have faded into the background.  

I think kickboxing has lost a great deal of its popularity, for no good reason.  In the 70s and 80s people were nuts about kickboxing. Now, People think MMA is the closest thing to real fighting allowed by law, but I think that kickboxing can be both a traditional martial art and an exciting spectator sport.  Look how popular K-1 is. 

I hope K-1, and full-contact kickboxing, grow in popularity, and people realize that MMA is not 'reality'  because there is no sport that is 100% reality, so why even bother(trying to make a perfect sport)?  Kickboxing has tremendous merit and should not be overlooked.


----------



## Drac (Sep 20, 2007)

I remember watching KickBoxing matches whenever available, they were pretty good..There were even local matches held at various places around the city for those that couldn't get enough of it....Now *MMA* is *EVERYWHERE*...Trained a young cadet in the academy that was participating in one of the local MMA tourneys..While KickBoxing may not vanish, is will become scarce...


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree kickboxing was an elite type of sparring, like you all have said MMA is everywhere and the sad thing is alot of school have changed over but really do not have enough experience to really train all these young guys. Overnight Instructors now teach every style and was this or that when they where nothing 2 years ago but a Karate or TKD instructor. Society dictates what is a real and true life SD program but rality is where it comes from.


----------



## meth18au (Sep 20, 2007)

So is there not a big kickboxing scene over in America?  What about a Muay Thai scene?

I mean there is definitely a MMA scene over in Australia.  But there is a huge kickboxing and Muay Thai scene over here as well.  I would go as far to say much bigger than MMA over here.  It would be sad to see it die down from a US perspective.  Such a lovely sport to watch....to my eyes anyway


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 20, 2007)

Never carred much for it myself, I much prefer boxing, Muay Thai, K-1 or MMA.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Sep 20, 2007)

World Combat League Freestyler777, it's what you'll find that's closest I think.
The rounds are odd, along with the ring and team aspect, but the action is 3 minutes non-stop (penalties for inactivity), two rounds.

I like it


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree whole-heartedly with the OP. I would love to be able to watch kickboxing on TV on a regular basis. More specifically, Muay Thai, especially the women as they tend to move faster (that's been my observation at least).


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree with the prospect of World Combat League stepping up to promote the non-MMA kickboxing.  I also hope that K1 continues to grow..  While I think that KB won't die (just like boxing won't either) it will continue to appeal to only a specialized group of people who don't enjoy watching two grapplers fight nearly as much as two strikers.


----------



## LegLockGuy (Sep 25, 2007)

I agree.

FC Rules are very fun and skillful to watch.

Is it popular over in New Zealand and Austrailia?


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 25, 2007)

As much as I love MMA, I'm a striker, and when I can watch a match that I know isn't going to go to the ground, oh it causes such joy and happiness in this little heart of mine!​


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd like to see it come back. I doubt it would ever be where it was in the 80's, tho. Heck, now it's virtually non-existent.


----------



## dungeonworks (Oct 4, 2007)

Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu said:


> As much as I love MMA, I'm a striker, and when I can watch a match that I know isn't going to go to the ground, oh it causes such joy and happiness in this little heart of mine!​



(First post here)

I agree, but now that I know more about the ground game, the more entertaining that becomes too.  That being said, I would much rather see a good brawl or technical striking battle.  I did some ameture kickboxing (American rules) and that will always be my first love.  It is still alive in some dojo's here in Michigan in the form of the occasional "Smoker" type tourney, but not near what it once was...and that's a shame.  Good kickboxing of any style is one of the most beautiful forms of martial sport ever!

Later
Gary


----------



## Bodhisattva (Jan 3, 2008)

Freestyler777 said:


> I really do. Since the arrival of MMA in America, some styles have grown in popularity (Muay Thai, wrestling, BJJ) while others have faded into the background.
> 
> I think kickboxing has lost a great deal of its popularity, for no good reason. In the 70s and 80s people were nuts about kickboxing. Now, People think MMA is the closest thing to real fighting allowed by law, but I think that kickboxing can be both a traditional martial art and an exciting spectator sport. Look how popular K-1 is.
> 
> I hope _K-1_, and full-contact _kickboxing_, grow in popularity, and people realize that _MMA_ is not 'reality' because there is no sport that is 100% reality, so why even bother(trying to make a perfect sport)? Kickboxing has tremendous merit and should not be overlooked.


 
To be honest, I'm really surprised, what with *MMA / NHB* becoming so popular, that the *K-1 Fighting* and *Muay Thai* haven't become more popular too.

I would expect to see a whole lot more *kickboxing* with elbows and knees allowed on your TV set in the near future.

*MMA* may not be total '_reality_' but it *is* the closest we can safely come to that _reality_ you are speaking of - without totally screwing each other up permanently.  What wants to be maimed _fighting nhb_??

And that is why we people who love _reality_ really love *MMA*.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Feb 6, 2008)

I too liked to watch kickboxing (usually on ESPN2). I really liked Dennis Alexio and Rick Ruffus. I hope that kickboxing will make a comeback. They say everything goes in cycles. Who knows, maybe after this MMA craze it will come back to kickboxing (or even ninjutsu....lol).


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 6, 2008)

Kickboxing is certainly alive and well here. MMA and kickboxing bouts are quite often on the same show. We regularly have them on our shows and are always popular. Around the country there are plent of kickboxing and Muay Thai shows, it's even on the tv.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Feb 7, 2008)

Freestyler777 said:


> I really do. Since the arrival of MMA in America, some styles have grown in popularity (Muay Thai, wrestling, BJJ) while others have faded into the background.
> 
> MMA will keep kickboxing alive.  Be thankful.


----------



## kittybreed (Apr 30, 2008)

I hope it comes back too. Speaking of the United Kingdom, I've seen some good kicking videos from English sites.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 30, 2008)

kittybreed said:


> I hope it comes back too. Speaking of the United Kingdom, I've seen some good kicking videos from English sites.


 
yeah we love a good fight lol! :armed:

We have a lot of good female kickboxers, I just wish they'd make the transition over to MMA as we have so few female MMA fighters.


----------



## tank_62 (Apr 30, 2008)

kickboxing was the first style i learned but honestly i think now and days people are more violent than ever. people wanna see blood, gashes, and knock outs. and they get all of that with mma. but i do think kick boxing will make a come back, like some of you said, i rather see a more technical stand up fighting rather than a ground and pound. it will just take alil time


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Oct 9, 2008)

I miss K-1.  It was awesome.  I don't even know if it's still around anymore since I haven't heard much about it recently.


----------

